# What is Amphetamine laced with?



## Saymynamehsb (Jun 16, 2022)

What substances are people use to cut amphetamine with?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Jun 16, 2022)

Do you mean what is best mixed with to get different kinds, of effects or what do you mix it with to get more product weight?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Active ingredients meth, caffeine.Fillers used are water soluble sugars such as lactose.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Mclssmxxl said:


> Active ingredients meth, caffeine.Fillers used are water soluble sugars such as lactose.



Mclssmxxl
But this is all a bad idea. There is no difficulty in making as much amphetamine as needed without diluting it with impurities.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

HEISENBERG said:


> Do you mean what is best mixed with to get different kinds of effects or what do you mix it with to get more product weight?



HEISENBERGTo increase product weight.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

HEISENBERG said:


> But this is all a bad idea. There is no difficulty in making as much amphetamine as needed without diluting it with impurities.



HEISENBERGI’m not saying good or bad, there’s a danish study that analyzed adulterants and fillers, I can dig it up.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

I’ve seen speed which has been laced with lactose, and it had a strange consistency, like it was plasticine or something like that.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

Mclssmxxl said:


> I’m not saying good or bad, there’s a danish study that analyzed adulterants and fillers, I can dig it up.



MclssmxxlI’d love to read it


----------



## HEISENBERG

Mclssmxxl said:


> I’m not saying good or bad, there’s a danish study that analyzed adulterants and fillers, I can dig it up.



MclssmxxlIt would be very good if you could publish the study on our forum.



Saymynamehsb said:


> To increase product weight.


Then the answer is above, diluting a product with fillers is almost always a bad idea.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Here you go guys, don’t be naughty



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/255966285_Adulterants_and_Diluents_in_Heroin_Amphetamine_and_Cocaine_Found_on_the_Illicit_Drug_Market_in_Aarhus_Denmark











(PDF) Analysis of amphetamines illegally produced in Serbia


PDF | Forensic practice in the Republic of Serbia faced the illegal production of amphetamine for the first time in 2003. This paper presents the... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------

